# Instruct me on how to free a birdog from a connibear



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I want to say I have no problem with trapping before I ask this question.

Can you tell me a couple things

1) whats the best way to get a bird dog out of a big connibear trap if you are lucky enough to get to it in time.

2) can the springs be cut with a strong wire cutter or would you need a fencing tool.

3) the special tool that is available to compress the springs would that be doable if you were alone and the dog was struggling??

Understand I would never screw with a trap if my dogs life wasn't on the line, I like trappers just fine.

Thanks


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i would definately try to move it as little as possible. regular ***** won't get through the springs, bolt cutters should but they're bulky. i think the setting tool would work just fine just try to be quick.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

If a dog sticks his head in a contibear i would assume hes a goner, it should break his neck.

If he gets caught anywhere else like a leg you should have time but i would imagine the leg would be broken.

If you had a hack saw or bolt cutters you could get through em. They must have devices to compress the traps becuase generally trapping is a solo sport.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are bird hunting the odds of you having a setting tool would be very unlikely. A short piece of rope works, make a loop on one end and run thru spring eyes twice and pull and hook the safty hook, you would have to be fast as you have two springs. A 330 would probaly break the dogs neck. Not much chance of a 330 being set any place but in water.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Even a 330 wont break a hunting dogs neck. The best tool to use is a length of rope. Tie a loop on one end, this is where you are going to put your foot, feed the rope through the eyelet of the top spring, down through the eyelet of the bottom spring back up through the top eyelet. Yank on the rope and the spring will compress, latch the safety latch and move to the next one.

Rope is the best choice because its light, can fit in your pocket, and you only need one hand to use it.

Hope you dont ever have to experience that sort of thing.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Great website for you guys. The author is a friend of a friend. Plus he is a chessie owner so he must be all right.

www.gundogdoc.com

Here is a link to the actual article on traps but he has articles on all sorts of issues from heat exhaustion to food allergies.

http://www.gundogdoc.com/library/trap_release.pdf

Brian


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

M*f knows what he is talking about, carry a rope,it will do the trick.but the new Canadian 330's are wicked. Even a good every day 330 can put a 50 pound beaver down with out a struggle most of the time. Adrian


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Addoken: exactly wjat i was gonna say 
thats how i set all my connis


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

I did some trapping in BC Canada a few years back and a 330 can put down a wolverine with very little struggle! I hope where you are they aren't legal on land but even with a 220 your going to have to be quick. The rope is a great idea but, buy yourself a "gem setter" it's about $12.00 and works great and it's small you gan put it in your pack. another choice is a "Robbie's trap set" for about $50.00 it's like a caulking gun. Never used it but the guys at the conventions love it. Hope this helps the rope is cheap but I don't think i could tie a knot fast enought to help my dog. remember the dog is going to be thrashing around my gem setter has hooks on it and is real fast. hope this helps and I very much hope you nevr have to get your dog out of a conibear!! good luck


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I know in Mn nit is illegal to set anything bigger than a 220 on land and if bigger it must be mostly under water.

This is good advice for ALL hunters. Fisrt twist the connibear 90 degrees. That way the wind pipe is open and it can breathe. Remove your boot shoe lace and use it to compress the spring and then flip the safety latch, then do the other side.

A 220 will not break a retreivers neck, it will bruise it though. It may break a small dogs neck like a beagle. A 330 will likely break even a 70 lbs retreivers neck. So trappers should be very very weary about setting 330s or even 280s on land. Remember the unters are the trappers ally in keep trapping rights. We do not want then against us. So think clearly about using anything over a 220 on land, as it just is not worth it even if legal where you are.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

great idea about spinning the trap! That would give you the time you need to do the rope thing.


----------



## patrick morsching (Nov 17, 2007)

my retrever was caught in a 220 and it didnt break his neck but mt adrenlen was able to open the trap with my hands


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

330's have a catch for each spring. While not easy, the spring can be compressed and locked open using just your hands. Rope, as described above makes this easy. But you can do it with nothing.


----------

